# Forum Argomenti di discussione Fallimenti e procedure concorsuali  SRL cessata debiti tributari

## ciuffina

Salve 
vorrei un consiglio se possibile. Una società srl di cui ero socio è stata posta in liquidazione e poi chiusa, senza ricavati per i soci nè per l'amministratore/liquidatore. Dopo la chiusura  ci è stata inviata da pagare una imposta per la registrazione della sentenza relativa a una causa VINTA dalla società ora estinta,da parte dell'Ag delle entrate. Le spese di registrazione sarebbero a carico della controparte,soccombente. Tuttavia essa non paga e in questo tipo di pagamenti siamo debitori in solido. Se la srl ,ex soci ed ex amministratore,non pagano l'imposta di registro (tanto piu che dalla sentenza di cui sopra non è derivato alcun provente economico alla srl..)può l'agenzia delle entrate rivalersi sul patrimonio dei soci o amministratore o promuovere azione di responsabilità sul liquidatore?a me pare che se la srl è chiusa, non si possa escutere il patrimonio di nessun altro,tanto+se dai bilanci si vede che non c'è stato utile ripartito tra i soci....giusto? 
ringrazio moltissimo se qualcuno mi risponde
a presto :Smile:

----------


## Luca Bi

Si tratta di un argomento molto dibattutto, anche perchè la "riforma" del diritto societario ha innovato in modo totale gli effetti della cancellazione di una società dal registro imprese 
Proprio oggi abbiamo pubblicato un interessantimo approfondimento in materia: Documento riservato agli abbonati al Commercialista Telematico

----------


## robil

> Salve 
> vorrei un consiglio se possibile. Una società srl di cui ero socio è stata posta in liquidazione e poi chiusa, senza ricavati per i soci nè per l'amministratore/liquidatore. Dopo la chiusura  ci è stata inviata da pagare una imposta per la registrazione della sentenza relativa a una causa VINTA dalla società ora estinta,da parte dell'Ag delle entrate. Le spese di registrazione sarebbero a carico della controparte,soccombente. Tuttavia essa non paga e in questo tipo di pagamenti siamo debitori in solido. Se la srl ,ex soci ed ex amministratore,non pagano l'imposta di registro (tanto piu che dalla sentenza di cui sopra non è derivato alcun provente economico alla srl..)può l'agenzia delle entrate rivalersi sul patrimonio dei soci o amministratore o promuovere azione di responsabilità sul liquidatore?a me pare che se la srl è chiusa, non si possa escutere il patrimonio di nessun altro,tanto+se dai bilanci si vede che non c'è stato utile ripartito tra i soci....giusto? 
> ringrazio moltissimo se qualcuno mi risponde
> a presto

  La società è estinta e non ha più soggettività ne attiva ne passiva (per intenderci non può nemmeno presentare ricorsi o cause civili). Se gli amministratori e i liquidatori hanno agito con la diligenza professionale richiesta non gli potrà essere imputata alcuna colpa e quindi non saranno responsabili. Di fatto pertanto non c'è un soggetto su cui rivalersi.

----------


## ciuffina

Ringrazio molto il Dr Loddo per la conferma datami. Ad ogni buon conto visto che l'avviso di liquidazione della sentenza è stato spedito alla residenza dell'ex liquidatore (cosa che si può legittimamente fare purtroppo) converrebbe che lo stesso ex liquidatore replicasse all'agenzia dell'entrate con le motivazioni che ho già detto nella mia precedente  (srl cessata ,no utili distribuiti , no compensi per nessuno) e chiedesse l'annullamento dell'atto in Autotutela? oppure meglio restare silenti e  opporsi ad una eventuale Cartella Esattoriale che può arrivare tra anni?

----------


## robil

> Ringrazio molto il Dr Loddo per la conferma datami. Ad ogni buon conto visto che l'avviso di liquidazione della sentenza è stato spedito alla residenza dell'ex liquidatore (cosa che si può legittimamente fare purtroppo) converrebbe che lo stesso ex liquidatore replicasse all'agenzia dell'entrate con le motivazioni che ho già detto nella mia precedente  (srl cessata ,no utili distribuiti , no compensi per nessuno) e chiedesse l'annullamento dell'atto in Autotutela? oppure meglio restare silenti e  opporsi ad una eventuale Cartella Esattoriale che può arrivare tra anni?

  Credo si debba valutare il costo di opportunità di un atteggiamento rispetto ad un altro. Intendo dire che si capisce che la pretesa da parte dell'amministrazione è ormai instaurata, a questo punto si condivido per un istanza di annullamento in autotutela magari andando a depositarla a mano e cerando di spiegare il fatto. Diversamente si deve valutare se quanto richiesto giustifica un opposizione mediante ricorso da un punto di vista dei costi e dei tempi del contenzioso.

----------

